# Marching Into March



## Meanderer (Feb 26, 2020)

*





*"Marching marching, we are marching, marching into  March
            Oh we are marching, marching, We are marching, marching into March
            We’ve been through January, February, now we’re into March
            Oh we are marching, marching, 

We are marching, marching into March."


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 26, 2020)

16 Surprising Facts About the Month of March (LINK)

The month of March isn't just about celebrating St. Patrick's Day and the start of spring. 




*1. It’s March—Happy New Year, ancient Romans!*

"Welcome to the third month of the year—or, if you were born before 150 B.C., the first! According to the oldest Roman calendars, one year was ten months long, beginning in March and ending in December. It may sound crazy, but you can still see traces of this old system in our modern calendar: because December was the tenth month, it was named for the number ten in Latin (_decem),_ just like September was named for seven (_septem_). So, what about January and February? They were just two nameless months called “winter,” proving that winter is literally so awful it doesn’t even deserve a spot on the calendar. Check out these vintage photos that prove winter was way worse in the past."



https://www.rd.com/culture/month-of-march-facts/


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 26, 2020)

This painting by Briton Riviere, a British artist, always reminds me of March and the old saying _in like a lion out like a lamb_.

The painting depicts Una from the poem, The Faerie Queene by Edmund Spenser. The poem is allegorical about Queen Elizabeth I, who according to the poem trained the lion so well that it doesn't attack the lamb. The lion is thought to represent Queen Elizabeth's power, her elegance and her aristocratic figure.


----------



## Pam (Feb 26, 2020)

Like an army defeated
The snow hath retreated,
And now doth fare ill
On the top of the bare hill;
The Ploughboy is whooping–anon–anon:
There’s joy in the mountains;
There’s life in the fountains;
Small clouds are sailing,
Blue sky prevailing;
The rain is over and gone!

Written in March
by William Wordsworth


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2020)

​


----------



## toffee (Feb 26, 2020)

march winds in the UK


----------



## Wren (Feb 26, 2020)

Sunday 1 March - Tuesday 31 March 2020 - Women’s History Month 

The *2020 Women's History Month theme* is “Valiant *Women* of the Vote.” The *theme* honors "the brave *women* who fought to win suffrage rights for *women*, and for the *women* who continue to fight for the voting rights of others


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2020)

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 26, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> ​


----------



## jujube (Feb 26, 2020)

In like a lamb, out like a lion.  Or maybe not:


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 26, 2020)

March 1st is National Peanut Butter Lovers Day!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## CatGuy (Feb 29, 2020)

March is a shameless tease of a month. One day it's beautiful, warm, sunny, a true taste of spring. Two days later, there's a foot of snow on the ground...


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 29, 2020)

*Dear March - Come in *
Emily Dickinson - 1830-1886

Dear March - Come in -
How glad I am -
I hoped for you before -
Put down your Hat - 
You must have walked -
How out of Breath you are - 
Dear March, how are you, and the Rest -
Did you leave Nature well - 
Oh March, Come right upstairs with me -
I have so much to tell -
I got your Letter, and the Birds -
The Maples never knew that you were coming -
I declare - how Red their Faces grew -
But March, forgive me - 
And all those Hills you left for me to Hue -
There was no Purple suitable -
You took it all with you -
Who knocks? That April -
Lock the Door -
I will not be pursued -
He stayed away a Year to call
When I am occupied -
But trifles look so trivial 
As soon as you have come
That blame is just as dear as Praise
And Praise as mere as Blame -





Emily Dickinson was born on December 10, 1830, in Amherst, Massachusetts. While she was extremely prolific as a poet and regularly enclosed poems in letters to friends, she was not publicly recognized during her lifetime. She died in Amherst in 1886, and the first volume of her work was published posthumously in 1890.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 29, 2020)

The March Hare


----------



## Pam (Mar 1, 2020)

As the patron saint of Wales, the commemoration of St David on the anniversary of St David’s death in 589AD on the 1 March is a significant celebration on the British cultural calendar.

St David is rumoured to have been educated in Cardiganshire before making his way to Jerusalem where he was appointed as Archbishop.

After his pilmgrimages he is said to have settled in Glyn Rhosyn (St David’s) in south-west Wales. Here he established a religious community and the cathedral of St David’s became a popular centre of pilgrimage.

The cathedral stands today on the site of St David’s 6th century monastic settlement. The cathedral has had a tumultuous past with invasions, earthquakes, royal visits and refurbishments. It stands today in Pembrokeshire as a mighty symbol of religious pilgrimage and as a remarkable reminder of Welsh heritage.

David was officially recognized as a Catholic saint in 1120 and the day of his death was decreed as a national festival in the 18th century.

To mark St David’s Day people around Wales wear one of the two national emblems – the leek or the daffodil.

Like any folklore, there is much speculation as to why these two objects exist as national emblems.

Records suggest that rulers of the Tudor dynasty introduced its guards to the wearing of leeks on the national day. One story tells of an ancient king who advised men in battle to wear leeks as they fought against the Saxons to help differentiate between them and the enemy.

https://www.britain-magazine.com/carousel/the-history-of-st-davids-day/


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2020)

March 1st is National Pig Day




"National Pig Day is an event held annually on March 1 in the United States, Australia and the Maldives to celebrate the pig. The holiday is most often celebrated in the Midwest of the US. The holiday celebration in the USA was started in 1972 by sisters Ellen Stanley, a teacher in Lubbock, Texas, and Mary Lynne Rave of Beaufort, North Carolina. 

_According to Rave the purpose of the National Pig Day is "to accord the pig its rightful, though generally unrecognized, place as one of man's most intellectual and domesticated animals." _

Celebrate National Pig Day With These 5 Facts  (LINK)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2020)

Theodor Seuss "Ted" Geisel  was born on March 2nd, in 1904.  Happy Birthday Dr. Seuss!

Childhood, the Art of Dr. Seuss  (LINK)













_"Ted’s parents loved him deeply, reveling in his random wit, his cheerfulness and his genuine concern for others. To them, he was a “personality” to be encouraged. As a result, Ted grew into a devoted son and a faithful friend, coveting only a close circle of lifelong relationships—people with whom he felt comfortable. His friends saw him as a treasured compatriot with whom to lightheartedly walk through life. The Chicago attorney and philanthropist Kenneth Montgomery (Dartmouth ’25) said it best, “He was not gregarious in the sense of hail-fellow-well-met; there was no sense of self-importance about him. When he walked into a room, it was like a magician’s act. Birds flew out of his hands, and endless bright scarves and fireworks. Everything became brighter, happier, funnier. And he didn’t try. Everything Ted did seemed to be a surprise, even to him.” _


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2020)

_"Spring is when you feel like whistling even with a shoe full of slush."  _
_-  Doug Larson _



_"All Nature seems at work.  Slugs leave their lair_
_The bees are stirring, birds are on the wing,
And Winter slumbering in the open air,
Wears on his smiling face a dream of spring."
-   Samuel Taylor Coleridge _


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2020)

Carter Family-March Winds Gonna Blow My Blues All Away


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Mar 2, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> March 1st is National Pig Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't quite know what to think of a 'national pig day.'
eat pork? don't eat pork?  here piggy, here piggy.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 3, 2020)

Woman suffrage parade of 1913 (LINK)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 4, 2020)

HAPPY MARCH FOURTH!

_Portland's steamfunk rock-n-roll circus party! This live show footage is set to MarchFourth's cover of 'Get it All' (originally by 70's Brooklyn funk band, Mandrill).




_


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Pam (Mar 5, 2020)

*Happy St Piran’s Day - Gool Peran Lowen!




*

Saint Piran is the patron saint of tin-miners and is often regarded as the national saint of Cornwall. 

St Piran was born in Ireland in the 6th Century but fled the country to escape from the Irish kings who felt threatened by his miraculous powers. 

He floated across the sea to Cornwall, where it is thought he was washed ashore at Penhale Sands near Perranporth. 

He built a small oratory to mark the spot of his arrival, which, today, is at the heart of the St Piran’s Day celebrations in the area.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 5, 2020)

Happy St Piran’s Day (LINK)

"Whilst other Cornish saints have been feted as ‘the patron saint of Cornwall’, Saint Piran is most commonly associated with this accolade and the flag of Saint Piran is now also recognised as the Cornish flag. The flag shows a white cross on a black background and is said to depict the saint’s discovery of tin ‘the white metal’ flowing from the black Cornish rocks. "





_St Piran’s Day Celebrations_


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 5, 2020)

March Fifth


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2020)

So interesting! I'd never heard of Saint Piran before.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2020)

I heard one of his descendants made it big in Hollywood-


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2020)

His favorite cake, was Marble.....!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2020)

This portrait of Michelangelo di Lodovico Buonarroti Simoni was painted by Marcello Vanusti. Born today in 1475, Michelangel0’s sculptures and paintings survive as masterpieces of any age. Stepping into Michelangelo’s head for a minute, he said, _“A man paints with his brains and not with his hands.” _and “The promises of this world are, for the most part, vain phantoms; and to confide in one’s self, and become something of worth and value is the best and safest course.” and “I live in sin, to kill myself I live; no longer my life my own, but sin’s; my good is given to me by heaven, my evil by myself, by my free will, of which I am deprived.” 





_“What spirit is so empty and blind, that it cannot recognize the fact that the foot is more noble than the shoe, and skin more beautiful than the garment with which it is clothed?”_ – Michelangelo


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2020)

*Creating This Michelangelo Replica Was No 'Piece Of Cake'*

Cake Angels - The Baking of Adam





The Creation of Adam in Cake Sprinkles "The Baking of Adam" Timelapse


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2020)

Michelangelo’s Illustrated Grocery List

_"What’s on the agenda today? Hmm, influence the development of Western art, maybe paint the Sistine Chapel… buy eggs."

"Actually, Michelangelo sent someone to buy his groceries, but, because that servant was illiterate, he had to draw each and every item—hence the beautifully illustrated grocery list below."

"The master architect, sculptor, painter and more requested “fish, bread, two fennel soups, a herring 
(un aringa), anchovies and wine (un bocal di vino).” Sounds like a healthy Mediterranean spread. Maybe, the Michelangelo Diet, a herring-heavy regimen, will be a thing now."_





Michelangelo’s illustrated grocery list. (Photo: © Casa Buonarroti)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2020)

The SUPER Bowl!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2020)

How It's Made Shredded Wheat Cereal


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2020)

The surprising Welsh connection in every bowl of Corn Flakes you probably didn't know about.  (LINK)

You've probably stared at it whilst eating your breakfast every morning without even realising.
We're talking about the world famous cockerel on the side of every box of Kellogg's Corn Flakes.






No, not the fact that he's called Cornelius - which, admittedly, not a lot of people know about - we're talking about the fact he's actually Welsh.  That's right, one of the most recognisable brand mascots in the world, which helped establish one of its biggest cereal companies hails from here - or, at least, the woman who helped create him does.

Renowned harpist and three times National Eisteddfod winner Nansi Richards crossed paths with American entrepreneur Will Kellogg whilst on a tour of the States - around about the time he happened to be looking for a new way to market his firm's decision to switch from selling cereal in sacks to individual cardboard boxes.

Legend has it that she suggested using the sunrise serenading farmyard bird because cockerel in Welsh - ceiliog - sounded a lot like Kellogg.  And so taken was the man himself he with the story that he decided to give the cockerel the red, white and green colours of the Welsh flag.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2020)

*If Children's Cereal Commercials Were Honest - Honest Ads*


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2020)

*                                        "Unopened" Cereal Box with 1954 Quaker Sports Oddities Card Inside*

"This extremely rare box is one of the more interesting "unopened" pieces you will find. Inside this never opened box is one of the 1954 Quaker Sports Oddities cards of the 27 available. Great box graphics advertises this set highlighting Quaker Puffed Wheat cereal. The box is in beautiful EX+ condition with no major defects, and the card may be one of the best ever found. Says right on it, "Free Sports Oddities Trading Card Inside This Package!" The question is which one?"

*Starting Bid: $200.00    *
 6/18/2015 9:30 AM thru 7/17/2015 9:00 PM


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2020)

Cheerio's original name was......






....boy what a swell flavor!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2020)

MARCH 8: HAPPY NATIONAL PANCAKE DAY!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2020)

First stop....  JAPAN!  Crazy Pancakes are all the rage in Osaka as Daryl & Mindi sample Okonmiyaki Taiyaki at Kogasin on Japan's longest shopping street!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> First stop....  JAPAN!  Crazy Pancakes are all the rage in Osaka as Daryl & Mindi sample Okonmiyaki Taiyaki at Kogasin on Japan's longest shopping street!


They have street carts here that sell these in mini sizes.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 8, 2020)

40 Surprising Things You Probably Didn't Know About Barbie  (LINK)

The *61st* birthday of Barbie is on *March 9, 2020*. Barbie is a fashion doll manufactured by the American toy-company Mattel. The doll made its debut at the American International Toy Fair in New York on *March 9, 1959*. This date is also used as Barbie's official birthday. 



Barbie was "born" the day Mattel president and Barbie inventor Ruth Handler debuted the doll at the American International Toy Fair in New York.
*RELATED: *The Most Popular Barbie Doll the Year You Were Born














Handler, who co-founded Mattel with her husband, wanted to create a doll that could show girls they could be anything they could imagine—“a radical idea” in 1959


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 8, 2020)

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 9, 2020)

Her full name is Barbara Millicent Roberts.     

"Barbie was named after Ruth and Elliot Handler's daughter, Barbara. Barbara took part in the ceremony immortalizing Barbie's hand and footprints in cement on Hollywood Boulevard in 2002."


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 9, 2020)

Barbie and Ken were named after siblings.                    




"Ken was named for the Handlers' son Kenneth — meaning Barbie and Ken, one of the most famous fictional couples in the world, were actually inspired by a brother and sister."


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 9, 2020)

A girl in pigtails sings along with a 7" record called 'Barbie Sings' which plays on a portable phonograph player, 1961. Today Barbie has a 99% global brand awareness; which makes her more recognizable than Kim Kardashian and The Queen of England. More than 100 dolls are sold every minute worldwide, totaling 58 million dolls sold annually


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 9, 2020)

Welcome To My Real Barbie Dream House


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 10, 2020)

*HAPPY MARIO DAY!   *- Leo Toys


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 10, 2020)

Super Mario Game Theme: Violin


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 10, 2020)

*"Mario Segale*, the namesake for Nintendo’s Mario character and a successful American real estate developer, passed away on October 27, 2018. Segale was surrounded by his family in Tukwila, Washington. He was 84. Segale developed office buildings and malls in Washington state and, in 1998, sold his construction services company to an Irish organization for $60 million."






Mario Segale

_"In 1981, Segale was renting a Tukwila warehouse to Nintendo of America. Shigeru Miyamoto had created the Mario character for his game Donkey Kong, but was calling him Jumpman and his girlfriend Lady. Nintendo wanted proper names for the characters, so they named the hero after their landlord and the lady Pauline after a Nintendo of America employee’s wife."_


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> *HAPPY MARIO DAY!   *- Leo Toys


I love that boy in his Mario hat!


----------



## Pam (Mar 10, 2020)

My grandson got a Mario outfit for one of his birthdays, he loved it!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2020)

We can't forget Mario's brother Luigi!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2020)

Meanderer said:


>


Bada-bing!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 11, 2020)

*March 11, 1302: Romeo and Juliet Are Married*

"Romeo Montocchio and Juliet Capelletto, the real couple upon which
Shakespeare based his play, 'Romeo and Juliet', were married at
Citadella, Italy March 11, 1302"





Graham Hamilton (Romeo), Edward Gero (Friar Lawrence), and Nicole Lowrance (Juliet), _Romeo and Juliet_, directed by PJ Paparelli, Folger Theatre, 2005. Photo by Carol Pratt.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 11, 2020)

> Parting is such sweet sorrow that I shall say goodnight till it be morrow
> — Romeo and Juliet, Act 2 Scene 2


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 11, 2020)

Romeo and Juliet in a minute⏲


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 11, 2020)

*Paul McCartney became Sir Paul McCartney on 11 March, 1997. In an interview  with Wired he explained the process.*

“First you get is a letter through the post saying you are going you be knighted but don’t tell anyone,” he answered. “It’s a bit of a buzzy letter to get. You have to be a bit of a royalist. You have to think that the Queen is cool. Some people actually turn it down”.









After you agree to accept the honour, “You get to visit Buckingham Palace,” he said. “You go into a room with people who are getting honoured. The guy comes in, kind of military guy. He explains how you have to approach the Queen. You have to walk in and look at her and then walk straight ahead and then bow your head a little bit. The Queen takes a sword. At this point you have to be very trusting. She can do anything with that sword. One shoulder, the other shoulder and then she says “arise Sir Paul McCartney’.”


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2020)

March 13 is Neil Sedaka's 81st Birthday!  "Happy Birthday" Neil!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2020)

https://www.dailynews.com/2019/03/0...and-making-music-fortunately-i-had-the-goods/




Neil Sedaka with his father, Maxie the Taxi, a Brooklyn cab driver, and his mom , Eleanor, who took a job as a department store sales clerk to buy him a second hand piano for $500 that got him going.  (Courtesy Photo)       


"Maxie the Taxi Sedaka and his wife, Eleanor, were barely making ends meet on his salary as a Brooklyn cab driver when their son’s second-grade teacher, Evelyn Glance, suggested they get him piano lessons.   For a 6-year-old, Neil was showing an incredible musical aptitude in choral class, and could very well be a child prodigy. If so, they should buy him a piano."

"Maxie the Taxi gulped. How much did pianos cost? He was already working long shifts driving a cab to support his family, maybe he could add a few more hours.  He had earned his endearing nickname from friends and steady customers for being a stand up guy, and now, looking out his Brighton Beach apartment window at his son playing stickball in the street below, Maxie thought yeah, he could put in a few more hours behind the steering wheel. Anything for his kid."

"Eleanor said forget it. He was already working hard enough. She’d get a sales clerk job at Abraham & Straus department store while Neil was at school. She checked around and found they could buy a second hand upright for around $500.  The day the piano was delivered officially ended Neil Sedaka’s stickball career. Those gifted fingers of his were too valuable to risk getting injured playing ball with a broom handle and pink Spaldeen.  Everyday, for six hours, Neil sat at that piano and honed his skills. He missed stickball, but he loved music, and he was good. Very good."  (MORE)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2020)

March 13 is Good Samaritan Day


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2020)

In1964 the sunday school class, that I taught, made a slide presentation of the Good Samaritan.



   ​​​


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 14, 2020)

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALBERT!_


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 15, 2020)

MARCH 15: "Beware the Ides of March." 





Beware the Ides of March! Julius Caesar was assassinated #onthisday in 44 BC. This coin was issued by his betrayer Brutus


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 15, 2020)

"Alas, poor Caesar ..... I shook it well".


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 15, 2020)

American Bandstand 1966 – Spotlight Dance- You Wouldn’t Listen, The Ides of March


----------



## Pappy (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2020)

March 16, 2020:  not much on the table today!  It is Henny Youngman's Birthday & National Lips Appreciation Day!  Cheers!






*How to celebrate Lips Appreciation Day*

"If you love the idea of Lips Appreciation Day you can celebrate by buying a new shade of lip color, suck on a lollipop, whistle a tune, sip your favorite drink, and smile that beautiful smile of yours."

"Buy yourself some moisturizing chapstick with SPF 30 to protect them from the sun, or buy some lip repair balm for those dry lips from the cold winter."

"If you want, share some facts about lips and celebrate the day by using the hashtag #lipsappreciationday and let your friends and family know this day is all about lip appreciation."


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2020)

Happy Birthday Henny Youngman!




"A career of seven decades of snappy, irreverent one-liners put Henry "Henny" Youngman at the top of most comedians' list of favorite showmen. Born in London, England, and moving to the United States when he was a baby, Youngman started his professional career as a printer in a small store."

"Naturally funny, he moonlighted in show business as the leader of a band called the "Swanee Syncopaters." One night, the regular comedian didn't show up, and Youngman, who had tickled crowds with his jokes between musical sets, was asked to fill in. Some time later, established comedian Milton Berle stumbled upon Youngman's store and saw his "Comedy Cards," a series of one-line gags that he had printed and were sold in his store. "

*Personal Quotes (15)*

          Take my wife ... please!

          I have terrible luck. Last week my chauffeur ran off without my wife.

          I've been married for 34 years, and I'm still in love with the same woman. If my wife ever finds out, she'll kill me.

          My best friend ran away with my wife, and let me tell you, I miss him.

          I miss my wife's cooking - as often as I can.

          I was so ugly when I was born that the doctor slapped my mother.

          I once wanted to become an atheist but I gave up. They have no holidays.

          How to drive a guy crazy: send him a telegram and on the top put 'page 2.'

          When I read about the evils of drinking, I gave up reading.

          You can't buy love, but you can pay heavily for it.

          I'll tell you how to beat the gambling in Las Vegas. When you get off the airplane, walk right into the propeller.

          My dad was the town drunk. Usually that's not so bad, but New York City?

          My grandmother is over eighty and still doesn't need glasses. Drinks right out of the bottle.

          My wife and I were happy for twenty years. Then we met.

          I just got back from a pleasure trip. I took my mother-in-law to the airport.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> "Alas, poor Caesar ..... I shook it well".


ET TU BLUTO?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> March 16, 2020:  not much on the table today!  It is Henny Youngman's Birthday & National Lips Appreciation Day!  Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 17, 2020)

March 17 is Nat King Coles' Birthday!  (March 17, 1919 – February 15, 1965)













"Nathaniel Adams Coles, known professionally as Nat King Cole, was an American singer and jazz pianist. He recorded over one hundred songs that became hits on the pop charts. His trio was the model for small jazz ensembles that followed. Cole also acted in films and on television and performed on Broadway. He was the first African-American man to host an American television series. He is the father of singer/songwriter Natalie Cole."


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 19, 2020)

MARCH 19: FIRST DAY OF SPRING!

Spring Equinox 2020


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2020)

March 20, 1930...KFC was born!

"Harland Sanders was born in 1890 and raised on a farm outside Henryville, Indiana (near Louisville, Kentucky). When Sanders was five years old, his father died, forcing his mother to work at a canning plant. This left Sanders, as the eldest son, to care for his two younger siblings. After he reached seven years of age, his mother taught him how to cook. After leaving the family home at the age of 13, Sanders passed through several professions, with mixed success. "

"In 1930, he took over a Shell filling station on US Route 25 just outside North Corbin, Kentucky, a small town on the edge of the Appalachian Mountains. It was here that he first served to travelers the recipes that he had learned as a child: fried chicken and other dishes such as steaks and country ham. After four years of serving from his own dining room table, Sanders purchased the larger filling station on the other side of the road and expanded to six tables."

"By 1936, this had proven successful enough for Sanders to be given the honorary title of Kentucky colonel by Governor Ruby Laffoon. In 1937 he expanded his restaurant to 142 seats, and added a motel he purchased across the street, naming it Sanders Court & Café."





"Sanders was unhappy with the 35 minutes it took to prepare his chicken in an iron frying pan, but he refused to deep fry the chicken, which he believed lowered the quality of the product. If he pre-cooked the chicken in advance of orders, there was sometimes wastage at day's end. In 1939, the first commercial pressure cookers were released onto the market, mostly designed for steaming vegetables. Sanders bought one, and modified it into a pressure fryer, which he then used to fry chicken. The new method reduced production time to be comparable with deep frying, while, in the opinion of Sanders, retaining the quality of pan-fried chicken."


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2020)

Cook like the Colonel  (LINK)

"an autobiography of its legendary founder, Colonel Harlan Sanders, containing 33 never-before-seen recipes, exclusively through its Facebook page" (2011)







Unearthed: Colonel Sanders wrote his autobiography in 1966, but it was discovered more than 40 years later


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2020)

Years ago I loved KFC chicken. It changed. Not bad, but not as good.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Years ago I loved KFC chicken. It changed. Not bad, but not as good.


Don't know if it's what they're feeding the chickens, the spices they add, or the way they cook it. While in Australia, I found it to be tasty. Tried it a couple of times here in the past few years, and it isn't the same. Disappointing.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Don't know if it's what they're feeding the chickens, the spices they add, or the way they cook it. While in Australia, I found it to be tasty. Tried it a couple of times here in the past few years, and it isn't the same. Disappointing.


I'll bet it was when they stopped using trans fats, like everyone else.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2020)

She’s marching into more than spring.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 22, 2020)

March 22, 1973
THE QUEEN OPENS LONDON BRIDGE


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Pam (Mar 22, 2020)

*London Bridge Short History*

Originally a wooden bridge, London Bridge’s history dates back to the Roman occupation era, just around AD50. It was destroyed several times and rebuilt during the Viking and Saxon invasions but also during natural disasters such as the 1091 tornado or the great fire of 1135.


The construction of the first Medieval London Bridge was started in 1176 and continued for 33 years, under Peter de Colechurch’s instructions. The new stone bridge, completed in 1209, was designed with 19 arches and a gatehouse accessed by a drawbridge. It was populated with around 200 shops and businesses, so crossing the river became really hard. The bridge’s endurance was also put in danger by carrying such a heavy charge on it.

https://allnurseryrhymes.com/london-bridge-is-falling-down/


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 22, 2020)

Pam said:


> https://allnurseryrhymes.com/london-bridge-is-falling-down/


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 23, 2020)

On This Day in History -
March 23, 1775
Patrick Henry gives his "Give Me Liberty or Give Me Death" speech  (LINK)

Patrick Henry






St. John's Episcopal Church Richmond, Virginia, Location of Patrick Henry's "Give Me Liberty or Give Me Death" speech


----------



## Pam (Mar 25, 2020)

March 25th

The Tichborne Dole, a custom dating back to the 12th century, takes place today in Tichborne near Alresford in Hampshire.
 The story goes that as Lady Mabella Tichborne lay sick and dying, she asked her husband Sir Roger to establish a gift (dole) of bread in her memory for those who arrived in Tichborne for the Feast of the Annunciation (Lady Day). Not thrilled at this prospect, Sir Roger said he would provide flour for the bread from as much land as his wife could encompass. A determined lady, she managed to crawl around 23 acres of land, an area still know today as The Crawls. 

https://www.historic-uk.com/Culture...s9um5xc1toAu2AkS_yWZG-LY96eeW4NJwzicKPomWeL6Y


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks Pam, what a touching custom!

March 25




_The Tichbourne Dole in 1671_


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 25, 2020)

The Origin of Lady Day March 25th  (LINK)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2020)

March 26, Happy Birthday Robert Frost!
 




*Robert Frost*, in full *Robert Lee Frost*,  (born March 26, 1874, San Francisco, California, U.S.—died January 29, 1963, Boston, Massachusetts), American poet who was much admired for his depictions of the rural life of New England, his command of American colloquial speech, and his realistic verse portraying ordinary people in everyday situations.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2020)

JFK's Tribute to Robert Frost

"He brought an unsparing instinct for reality to bear on the platitudes and pieties of society. His sense of the human tragedy fortified him against self-deception and easy consolation."


_"I have been," he wrote, "one acquainted with the night." And because he knew the midnight as well as the high noon, because he understood the ordeal as well as the triumph of the human spirit, he gave his age strength with which to overcome despair."_


"At bottom he held a deep faith in the spirit of man. And it is hardly an accident that Robert Frost coupled poetry and power, for he saw poetry as the means of saving power from itself."


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 27, 2020)

March 27: Happy Birthday Dick King-Smith!

Ronald Gordon King-Smith OBE, Hon.MEd, was a prolific English writer of children's books, primarily using the pen name Dick King-Smith. He is best known for _The Sheep-Pig, or Babe the Gallant Pig _in the US. It was adapted as the movie Babe and translations have been published in fifteen languages. He was awarded an Honorary Master of Education degree.
Mar 27, 1922 - Jan 04, 2011 (age 88)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 27, 2020)

Dick King-Smith on The Sheep-Pig


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 27, 2020)

March 27 Events– Today in Elvis Presley History   (LINK)

*






*
Elvis celebrates the halfway mark of his army stint with an Over the Hump Party – March 27, 1959.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 27, 2020)

March 28: Weed Appreciation Day!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2020)

16 Dandelion Recipes   (LINK)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2020)

*Coca Cola was Invented on March 29, 1886*
On March 29, 1886, Dr. John Pemberton created the first batch of Coca-Cola in his backyard. 





"Some people believe on this date, 126 years ago, an Atlanta pharmacist crafted one of the world’s most famous drinks. But experts aren’t sure of the date when Coca-Cola was officially created — and that’s not the only misconception."

"The story goes that John Pemberton used a copper pot and boat oar in his Atlanta backyard to mix his first batch of Coca-Cola.
Well, maybe not, says Mark Pendergrast, who’s researched and authored a book on the company’s history.  “There’s this myth that Pemberton was sort of this ignorant root doctor who messed around in a kettle in his backyard,” he says. “He was a scholar and he was a trained pharmacist.”

"Phil Mooney, an archivist at Coca-Cola, agrees that the soft drink probably wasn’t a “backyard” discovery.  “The story has been repeated so frequently that it takes on the aura of truth,” he says.  Pemberton did most experiments at his home lab, in a more controlled environment."

"Despite when and how Coke was discovered, Mooney says there’s been nothing but growth since.  “In the first year of Coca-Cola’s introduction back in 1886, we sold about nine drinks a day,” he says. “Today, every 24 hours we sell about 1.7 billion servings of Coca-Cola.”


----------



## Pam (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Pam (Mar 29, 2020)

*A Refreshing Legacy*


One of the most famous shapes in the world is the iconic contour fluted lines of the Coca-Cola bottle. Renowned as a design classic and described by noted industrial designer, Raymond Loewy as the “perfect liquid wrapper,” the bottle has been celebrated in art, music and advertising. When Andy Warhol wanted a shape to represent mass culture, he drew the bottle and when Volkswagen wanted to celebrate the shape of the Beatle, they compared the car to the bottle.


How did the bottle become so iconic?


It began with the desire to protect brandCoca-Cola and was a cooperative project between The Coca-Cola Company and its bottlers.

https://www.coca-colacompany.com/news/the-history-of-the-coca-cola-contour-bottle


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 29, 2020)

Steve Penley


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 29, 2020)

Coca-Cola sold in glass bottles for the first time

"Though today there is almost nothing as ubiquitous as a bottle of Coca-Cola, this was not always the case. For the first several years of its existence, Coke was only available as a fountain drink, and its producer saw no reason for that to change. It was not until March 12, 1894 that Coke was first sold in bottles."

"Originally developed as a non-addictive substitute for morphine, then marketed as a non-alcoholic "temperance drink," Coca-Cola was invented by John Pemberton, a druggist in Columbus, Georgia, in 1886. It was soon popular throughout the region, and the rights to the brand passed to Asa Griggs Candler. Candler's nephew had advised him that selling the drink in bottles could greatly increase sales, but Griggs apparently wasn't interested. The first person to bottle Coke was Joseph A. Biedenharn, owner of a candy store in Vicksburg, Mississippi. Correctly determining that bottles could boost sales, Biedenharn put the drink into Hutchinson bottles, a common and reusable glass bottle that bore no resemblance to the modern Coke bottle. He sent Candler a case, but Candler continued to stick with fountain sales."

_"In 1915, the bottlers put out a call for a new design, one so distinctive that one could recognize it if it were in pieces on the ground or by feeling it in the dark. The winning design, produced by the Root Glass Company of Terre Haute, Indiana, gave the world the iconic contoured bottle we know today."_
_
_


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2020)

March 30th: National Pencil Day!✏✏✏✏✏

Almanac: The pencil and eraser  (VIDEO)

"On March 30, 1858, *Hymen Lipman* received a patent for inventing the first pencil eraser. In the past, pencil users had to scratch out unwanted markings created by the pencil or use charcoal or lead tablets to black out pencil marks. 




U.S. patent 19,783 was awarded to the Philadelphia stationery entrepreneur extraordinaire for what he described as a “combination of the lead and India rubber or other erasing substance [embedded] in the holder of a drawing-pencil.”  

"The fact that higher court overturned the patent does not detract from Hymen Lipman's vast contributions to the modern office worker."   

"The integrated eraser-pencil was not by any means Hymen Lipman’s only contribution to the 19th-century office arsenal. Lipman was also America’s first envelope manufacturer, and it was he who had the idea of adding adhesive to the back flap, so as to make sealing easier. He devised a method for binding papers with an eyelet that preceded the stapler by two decades. And Lipman was the first to produce and sell blank postcards in the United States, in 1873."


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2020)

Well, our "March into March has turned into quite a unique and unprecedented one.   It is almost over, as tomorrow will be it's final day.  We began marching abreast....and are ending in single file, six feet apart.... but we will make it.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2020)

Big Blue 1840-1940: Kimble's March Postmark Calendar


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 31, 2020)

March 31......HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Christopher Walken!










*"Christopher Walken* (born *Ronald Walken*, March 31, 1943) is an American actor, singer, comedian, director, producer, screenwriter, and dancer, who has appeared in more than 100 films and television programs, including _Annie Hall_ (1977), _The Deer Hunter_ (1978), _The Dogs of War_ (1980), _The Dead Zone_ (1983), _A View to a Kill_ (1985), _Batman Returns_ (1992),  _True Romance_ (1993), _Pulp Fiction_ (1994), _Antz_ (1998), _Vendetta_ (1999), _Sleepy Hollow_ (1999), _Joe Dirt_ (2001), _Catch Me If You Can_ (2002), _Hairspray_ (2007), _Seven Psychopaths_ (2012), the first three _Prophecy_ films, _The Jungle Book_ (2016), and _Irreplaceable You_ (2018). He has received a number of awards and nominations, including the Academy Award for Best Supporting Actor for _The Deer Hunter_. He was nominated for the same award and won BAFTA and Screen Actors Guild Awards for _Catch Me If You Can_. His films have grossed more than $1 billion in the United States."


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks to all, who joined me on our "Slog through March"!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 28, 2022)

_*MARCHING INTO MARCH - 2022*_
*



*


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2022)

@Ken N Tx


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2022)




----------

